# Tesco High Protein Loaf



## khskel (Nov 7, 2016)

10g carb per slice and it works for me.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks, might have to look out for that if my freezer runs out of Burgen and I can't be bothered to climb the hill to Sainsburys!  This protein bread seems to be a 'thing' currently, wonder why?


----------



## khskel (Nov 8, 2016)

Had some toasted this morning. 6.1 before and 6.7 after 2 hours


----------



## Mark Parrott (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm tempted to try this, but had a disaster with Warburton's protein bread.


----------



## chili (Nov 9, 2016)

do you have a link to the tesco bread i can't seem to find it


----------



## khskel (Nov 9, 2016)

chili said:


> do you have a link to the tesco bread i can't seem to find it


It doesn't appear to be on their site at the moment


----------



## chili (Nov 9, 2016)

Ok cheers
Is it there own brand or another? Give me a clue what the packaging looks like?

Ta


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 9, 2016)

Hope this helps chili


----------



## khskel (Nov 9, 2016)

That's the fellow @Lindarose


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 9, 2016)

I will have a look & try Tks Khskel.  Tesco is good for diabetics


----------



## chili (Nov 10, 2016)

Lindarose said:


> Hope this helps chili



it does indeed thank you


----------



## Bubbsie (Nov 11, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I'm tempted to try this, but had a disaster with Warburton's protein bread.


Reverse for me...great with the Warburtons bread...disaster with the Burgen...now of course can't find the Warburtons anywhere local!


----------



## grovesy (Nov 11, 2016)

I have not see the Warburtons yet but only tend to shop in Sainsburys.


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Nov 11, 2016)

Hope it's nicer than the Waitrose LivLife, that's only 3.8g carbs per slice, but very small, it's got a hint of the cardboard about it.


----------



## chili (Nov 12, 2016)

Tried this today for work sarny must say its actually nice. 80p a loaf. Only downfall is using 2 slices so 20g carb compared to 10 with lidl roll. Will jab finger later and see what it does.


----------

